# Fighting Hair loss



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I'm sure this is an issue for a lot of gentlemen out there. Do you have any methods or products that help you regain or stop thinning hair or balding? Is there anything that doesn't cost a fortune?

Just curious.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't think there is such a thing. Many of the products play on the insecurities of men. Luckily, being bald is actually stylish and macho now...


----------



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah. I was gonna say the same thing. Why not shave and go with a nice shiny scalp? I think it is pretty cool.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

If you bumped into me on the street, this is pretty much me with the Van **** cropped shorter and a lot of salt and pepper in it. Gave up the battle of the receding hairline several years ago and never looked back. After I first did it, my oldest's reaction when he was on a visit from college was "Holy **** Dad!. Where'd you hide the meth lab?"


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Woman here. Is that ok? Bald is HOT.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

yul brynner, Dwayne Johnson, Bruce Willis, Vin Diesel need I go on?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Own it - nothing worse than fighting it and it can look tough/hot/manly.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> If you bumped into me on the street, this is pretty much me with the Van **** cropped shorter and a lot of salt and pepper in it. Gave up the battle of the receding hairline several years ago and never looked back. After I first did it, my oldest's reaction when he was on a visit from college was *"Holy **** Dad!. Where'd you hide the meth lab?"*


meth labs are often in the upscale neighborhoods, so the cops aren't snooping around as much.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Products like Rogaine, Lipogaine, etc... can you help you maintain what you have. I know some people have had luck regrowing some hair using Propecia, but the sides can be iffy.Also, once using those products you basically have to use indefinitely, as once you stop you will continue losing your hair.

Although I had a full head of hair I had enough thinning going on that is was bothering me. Over time it will only get worse (especially since I have a young daughter lol), so just decided to whip out the razor and the rest is history. The added benefits, wear a hat wherever I want without worrying about messing up my hair and hop out of the shower your head should be dry


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think for men and women fighting ageing is a losing game - much better to adjust your style to match your age.


----------



## truster (Jul 23, 2015)

If you're just now noticing thinning hair, it could be stress-related. AFAIK the whole 'stress makes you grey' thing is not scientific, but it is a thing that people going through heavy stress can have their hair thin during and shortly after that period.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Products like Rogaine, Lipogaine, etc... can you help you maintain what you have. I know some people have had luck regrowing some hair using Propecia, but the sides can be iffy.Also, once using those products you basically have to use indefinitely, as once you stop you will continue losing your hair.
> 
> Although I had a full head of hair I had enough thinning going on that is was bothering me. Over time it will only get worse (especially since I have a young daughter lol), so just decided to whip out the razor and the rest is history. The added benefits, wear a hat wherever I want without worrying about messing up my hair and hop out of the shower your head should be dry



Ellis is right, if you have mild hair loss or thinning Rogaine will help you maintain what you have. Some people are good responders and will have some follicles come back if they have not been inactive for too long. Propecia and Finasterdine are two oral medications that some men have success with but the side effects can be nasty (erection issues and b!tch t!ts are the most common).

If you are going to try Rogaine, get the foam and use Nizoral shampoo twice a week with it. It helps to eliminate DHT from the scalp and also helps the Rogaine penetrate. You can buy generic Rogaine foam, (Kirkland brand Minoxidil on Amazon).


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Products like Rogaine, Lipogaine, etc... can you help you maintain what you have. I know some people have had luck regrowing some hair using Propecia, but the sides can be iffy.Also, once using those products you basically have to use indefinitely, as once you stop you will continue losing your hair.
> 
> Although I had a full head of hair I had enough thinning going on that is was bothering me. Over time it will only get worse (especially since I have a young daughter lol), so just decided to whip out the razor and the rest is history. The added benefits, wear a hat wherever I want without worrying about messing up my hair and hop out of the shower your head should be dry


Thanks Ellis. My issue right now isn't so much balding, (I have most of my hair) it's more of a weird thinning on the top center of my scalp. I could go with cutting it pretty short. That works well too. I figured there wouldn't be an easy fix and most people I see just accept it.


----------

